# What 204 factory coyote load?



## stxhunter (Mar 4, 2008)

I just got my CZ 204 and topping it with a Bushnell elite 4200. I haven't gotten to shoot it yet but I bought a box of 34 grain winchester JHP and a box of Federal 39 grain sierras. I didn't realize till I got home that the winchesters were lubolax coated. I have never shot a lubolax round before, is there anything I need to know? I have heard the V-max may have a little "splash" effect resulting in wounded rather than dead coyotes. In general what round would you guys recommend for coyotes?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I am currently shooting the v-max and love it...have had alot of dead dogs this year and last year using the v-max...i wouldnt suggest the JHP...not sure how fur friendly they are..I use to use JHP in a 223 I had and had alot of problems holding a good pattern at 100yrs...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I pesonally have not had any personal expirince with wich round to use but when I hunted with a guy who's job is predator control who uses a 204 and he uses factory v-maxs. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## stxhunter (Mar 4, 2008)

I am assuming that your buddy is using the 40 grain v-max, is this correct?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, I believe so, sorry for not putting that in there.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I am completely sold on V-max bullets.

I know alot of guys on this site put the V-max on the top of their list. I think Fallyguy, Bloodyblindoors, and maybe Plainsmen as well as a few others, all use them in various calibers.

I and the 2 main buddies( one guy shoots a CZ .204) I hunt with all use them and seem to get small entrace holes and very few exits. On skinning these coyotes, they are jelly inside with the 40s and 50s I shoot in my .223s and .22-250s. They kill coyotes extra dead to me!

IMHO there is no better coyote bullet but thats just my .02

Good luck,

Jaybic

p.s. To date , my buddy shooting the .204 and the 40gr Vmax had 13 coyotes KIA and no escapees since January when he bought the gun.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I have been using 40 grain Hornady V Max loads and they work great through my Savage TigerShark .204


----------



## DogCaller (Feb 19, 2008)

I also use the 40 grain VMax bullets. No coyotes that I hit got away this year. Last year I had a few get away using the 32 grain VMax. I like the 40 grain much better.


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

Stay with the heavier bullets. The 40 grain v max is what one of my buddies is using now and has alot better results with it vs. the 32 grain stuff.


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

This winter in wyoming was tough and it seemed to make the coyotes tough. Shooting a DPMS ar with either the 32 or 40 hornady bullets had to chase down alot of coyotes. It didnt seem to matter good or bad placement. Soon as I get it they will fall prey to my new 243 wssm by Dedicated technology. :sniper: :beer:


----------

